# Who was the TTOC member on TV last night?



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

BBC2 last night :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yes , i did 

i seen the TTOC window stickers 8) 8)

couldn't get his name though , my wife was talking all the way through it :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What was that all about then? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> The Truth About Property
> Thu 25 Oct, 8:00 pm - 9:00 pm 60mins
> 
> Three-part series on the difficulties of buying a home.
> ...


Video is online :-
http://search.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/search/ ... l&edition=


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

His name is John London, unless thats his stage name!
I'm sure he said he was from Essex, possibly Colchester. Blowing the mortgage on moding the TT! :wink:


----------

